# Knitting Paradise - May She Rest in Peace



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace

A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
Young by forum standards, while rumored to be older, Paradise admitted to an age of seven and a half.

Knitting Paradise was pre-deceased by her loving founder and creator, Admin the Ostrich.
Initially intended as a forum where knitters could gather and share all aspects of their craft;
Laborious efforts by Admin resulted in a widely diverse forum with subsections encompassing many interests.
Lovingly survived by both dedicated knitters willing to give of themselves, new knitters hoping to 
Enhance their skills with quality advice, and members who fought valiantly to save her. 
Despicably, Paradise is also survived by those who infected her with venom, bringing about her death. 

Tirelessly frequented by knitters who cared about their craft almost as much as they cared about others; 
Historically, Paradise was the place one could go for knitting advice without fear or trepidation. 
Everyone knew questions would be answered swiftly, compassionately and without judgment.

For as society changed, an insidious infection started deep within the bowels of Paradise. 
Odiously, some members felt empowered to speak their minds about anything and everything.
Regretfully, no compulsion to be polite, civil or behave in any manner resembling maturity existed. 
Unfortunately, there were casualties. Targeted members were belittled and feelings needlessly hurt. 
Many members ceased posting, longtime members left and Paradise was forever changed.

Believing those who have passed before us are always with us, as Paradise breathed her last,
I have no doubt that generations of mothers and grandmothers rolled over in their collective graves,
Their heads hung in shame and mortification at the way their descendants have behaved.
Callously, those descendants have no thought for anyone or anything left in their wake.
Hereafter, in lieu of flowers, please post your remembrances of what the great lady Knitting Paradise once was.


----------



## donamite (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm new here. What are you talking about? It's still here.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

KP is alive & well. Changed? Yes, of course! Change is inevitable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bobglory, I love seeing your knitting. I don’t think KP is done just yet.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

donamite said:


> I'm new here. What are you talking about? It's still here.


She is referring to the lack of respect and civility shown here since the Forum changed hands. It used to be that political and controversial subject were in a certain place so people didn't even have to see them, now people post them all the time, all over the place. People are being rude and hateful, attacking others who believe differently than they do. It's driven a lot of people away.


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

I’m rather new and can’t compare the KP of today with what it was, but isn’t this RIP premature? If there are troublemakers, can they be blocked from the KP site?


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


A well written eulogy. All points spot on. Thank you.

And the new sock puppets still continue. sigh.............


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

LJPZ said:


> I'm rather new and can't compare the KP of today with what it was, but isn't this RIP premature? If there are troublemakers, can they be blocked from the KP site?


Not since November 2017 - was the last time Admin did any type of cleaning. No, message is not premature.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

donamite said:


> I'm new here. What are you talking about? It's still here.


You are not new.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

DebHow78 said:


> She is referring to the lack of respect and civility shown here since the Forum changed hands. It used to be that political and controversial subject were in a certain place so people didn't even have to see them, now people post them all the time, all over the place. People are being rude and hateful, attacking others who believe differently than they do. It's driven a lot of people away.


We still have to power to click the DELETE button and to avoid any of that. Responding to and complaining about nasty posts just makes those posters happy to get the attention. Yes, it's a shame some people feel the need to say awful things, but just ignore it and carry on.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

DebHow78 said:


> She is referring to the lack of respect and civility shown here since the Forum changed hands. It used to be that political and controversial subject were in a certain place so people didn't even have to see them, now people post them all the time, all over the place. People are being rude and hateful, attacking others who believe differently than they do. It's driven a lot of people away.


KP did not change hands. But the rest of your post is so correct. The trouble makers are taking advantage of the missing Admin. And spreading their special kind of bs all over the place.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bobglory, I love seeing your knitting. I don't think KP is done just yet.


It is getting smaller PDQ, IMO


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

JennyG12 said:


> KP did not change hands. But the rest of your post is so correct. The trouble makers are taking advantage of the missing Admin. And speading their special kind of bs all over the place.


Someone posted a release they found online about the site being sold. They had been investagating and found it. It was posted about 5-6 mos ago. That's where I got my info from.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

DebHow78 said:


> Someone posted a release they found online about the site being sold. They had been investagating and found it. It was posted about 5-6 mos ago. That's where I got my info from.


It is still questionable. But that is really here nor there. The point being nothing is being done to take care of the trash..


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

charlieandrus said:


> We still have to power to click the DELETE button and to avoid any of that. Responding to and complaining about nasty posts just makes those posters happy to get the attention. Yes, it's a shame some people feel the need to say awful things, but just ignore it and carry on.


I am just explaining to her why the post was posted. I think you missed the point of that since you are addressing me and not the OP.

I think it's neither here nor there to say we don't need to read the posts. It's a pity so many people are filled with hate and division to post in the first place. I miss when people were respectful and tactful.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

JennyG12 said:


> It is still questionable. But that is really here nor there. The point being nothing is being done to take care of the trash..


Agree. I used to come here every day. Now I come about once a week.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

.
.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Your experiences regarding KP are controlled by YOU. 

YOU have the choice of ignoring controversial topics - by unsubscribing from those forums you don't like, and putting the nasty members on your Ignore list.

YOU have the choice of whether to jump into the fracas of a controversial topic, or staying out of it.

YOU have the choice of reporting topics or posts that are inflammatory or spam, with the hope that Admin will check periodically and clean things up.

It is up to YOU to decide if the nasty ones win. If everyone followed your lead, the only ones left would be the ones you think are ruining the site, so they will win.

There are a lot of great people on this site, and they outnumber the bad ones.

I, for one, will not quit the site, or give up on it.

I don't get involved in the political topics, the name calling, the insults. I just enjoy the pictures, the pattern links, the craft-related questions and advice.

I don't need to get involved the drama in the life of people I'll never meet, so I don't.

Life is too short to let other people ruin a good thing.


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

Are there many troublemakers? If there are only a few hate filled “provocateurs,” can’t we just ignore their posts and continue reading what is written by the majority of nice people on KP? I like this forum, am glad I found it, and would miss it if it were disbanded.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Perfect wording Bob G . People just don't get it.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

LJPZ said:


> Are there many troublemakers? If there are only a few hate filled "provocateurs," can't we just ignore their posts and continue reading what is written by the majority of nice people on KP? I like this forum, am glad I found it, and would miss it if it were disbanded.


Unless the owner decides to shut it down, I don't think there is anything to worry about. You don't see topics of you are not subscribed to a section. The Attic and a few other sections are where the worst offenders hang out, but you'll occasionally see a few topics in General Chit Chat.

Just like in real life, you can avoid people you don't want to be around.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

LJPZ said:


> Are there many troublemakers? If there are only a few hate filled "provocateurs," can't we just ignore their posts and continue reading what is written by the majority of nice people on KP? I like this forum, am glad I found it, and would miss it if it were disbanded.


Not just a few. Because b is following A, then c & d joins in. After awhile e, f, & g tags along to help in the growth of the toxic world that they live in. Then a new ID shows up onto the scene and joins in for a double dose of slinging toxic messes.

And all of the sock puppets ( fake ID's used by the same troublemakers) start popping up into the fray and contaminate as many topics as they possibly can all over the forum. There are many of us who put all of them on ignore, which by the way the list gets bigger with each week/month that goes by.
The infestation is very toxic.

Oh do not be delusional in your thinking that it is contained to the attic only. It is not.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Its not dead for many of us if it is for you be happy and happy knitting/crocheting trails to you!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Curmudgeon said:


> KP is alive & well. Changed? Yes, of course! Change is inevitable.


I agree with you. I do miss a lot of members, but there istill a lot of beautiful work shown and we have new people joining all the time. There are still helpful people that are willing to share their knowledge. We just need to follow the rules that Administration set up back in January, 2011. After all they have mostly worked so far.


----------



## PamiS (Apr 23, 2018)

JennyG12 said:


> You are not new.


Joining yesterday seems pretty new to me.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Some people just do not get it. What a shame.

That one is a sock puppet!


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

Amen


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

PamiS said:


> Joining yesterday seems pretty new to me.


It's a sock puppet. That's someone who already had an account here and, since there's no Admin to stop him/her, has decided to make another account. The reality is that anyone can make multiple accounts now. And they do. Most of them don't even try to hide the fact that they're sock puppets. They don't need to because, as I said, there's no Admin.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


Spot on! Thank you Bobglory.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Let us hope, that like Phoenix rising, KP will also.
It was such a pleasant place to come, and share our love of all things yarny. Sadly, the arrows being sent in to the hearts of many a KPer, are starting to be sent with poison tips, and casualties are mounting.
I no longer visit my friends in the attic, but I will always remember them, and the sisterhood we developed...
May the trouble those few cause be sent back to them three by three, as I say it, so mote it be!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

diamondbelle said:


> Your experiences regarding KP are controlled by YOU.
> 
> YOU have the choice of ignoring controversial topics - by unsubscribing from those forums you don't like, and putting the nasty members on your Ignore list.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> She is referring to the lack of respect and civility shown here since the Forum changed hands. It used to be that political and controversial subject were in a certain place so people didn't even have to see them, now people post them all the time, all over the place. People are being rude and hateful, attacking others who believe differently than they do. It's driven a lot of people away.


The forum has not "changed hands", or been sold. That's just a nasty rumor. The latest filing shows same ownership, and agent of record.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

In real life, most people avoid trouble-makers. Why would anyone get involved with them here? It doesn't make sense to respond to those people, then complain about them.


----------



## donamite (Jul 7, 2018)

DebHow78 said:


> She is referring to the lack of respect and civility shown here since the Forum changed hands. It used to be that political and controversial subject were in a certain place so people didn't even have to see them, now people post them all the time, all over the place. People are being rude and hateful, attacking others who believe differently than they do. It's driven a lot of people away.


Oh, that was before I got here. I've seen a lot of catty stuff on here in just the 2 days I've been around. Some of the women on here are not very nice at all.

Looking forward to reading more knitting posts and getting away from the political side of it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Once again you've hit it out of the park. Its just too bad it won't be understood.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

She's not exactly dead yet, but she's wheezing pretty bad.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> ... I miss when people were respectful and tactful.


Those who were respectful and tactful are _still_ so. It's just that troublemakers too often descend upon yarny topics to disrupt. Since reporting misbehaviour no longer serves any purpose ...

I haven't given up on KP, yet.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Words of wisdom. So very sad.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like the poetry. I hope it is premature though.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

KP is still here and so am I. Yes it has changed but I can still pick and choose what I follow or who I put on ignore. I do enjoy quite a few posters who I've come to consider friends I just haven't met. I think I will stick around for a while yet.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> It is getting smaller PDQ, IMO


Yes, it is.... :sm19:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> I am just explaining to her why the post was posted. I think you missed the point of that since you are addressing me and not the OP.
> 
> I think it's neither here nor there to say we don't need to read the posts. It's a pity so many people are filled with hate and division to post in the first place. I miss when people were respectful and tactful.


I agree. It says a lot for their character and who wants to be friends (even cyber friends) with people who thrive on belittling each other? Sad......


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Cyber Granny said:


> Perfect wording Bob G . People just don't get it.


There are several posts here that just didn't get the true message of the OP. smh


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Those who were respectful and tactful are _still_ so. It's just that troublemakers too often descend upon yarny topics to disrupt. Since reporting misbehaviour no longer serves any purpose ...
> 
> I haven't given up on KP, yet.


Me either.....but it sure is annoying to have to weed through the BS to find discussions, photos, etc about knitting.... :sm03:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

when I first joined I would wake to 30 or 40 new subjects every day. Not it is one or two.........I am hanging on though!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Sadly some people cannot cope with change. KP is not perfect? So what is? You can't change things in life but you can control you attitude. Only today I was reading some posts who were saying how wonderful they are finding KP and how good so many people have been.

My MIL used to say one prisoners looked out through the bars and saw the mud, another looked out and saw the stars.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Just reading this made me unsettled.
If I didn’t come across things like this every now and then I wouldn’t have realised anything malignant was happening. I enjoy the talents of others and try and assist others if it is within my ability. I have learnt a lot myself from others and am happy to have found KP a few years back now. I won’t be leaving .


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> You are not new.


I agree with you!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Your experiences regarding KP are controlled by YOU.
> 
> YOU have the choice of ignoring controversial topics - by unsubscribing from those forums you don't like, and putting the nasty members on your Ignore list.
> 
> ...


Right on! Enjoy the best...ignore the rest!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sadly the change is a result of the anonymity of social media. People have the notion that, because we can't see them, they are free to say anything they want to anyone. I don't visit this site as often as I used to for that reason. 

I was brought up to respect people and if I couldn't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Those who were respectful and tactful are _still_ so. It's just that troublemakers too often descend upon yarny topics to disrupt. Since reporting misbehaviour no longer serves any purpose ...
> 
> I haven't given up on KP, yet.


Me neither. Thanks JJ for your continued participation. You are a fount of knitting information and I for one treasure your assistance.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> A well written eulogy. All points spot on. Thank you.
> 
> And the new sock puppets still continue. sigh.............


I'm not sure what a "sock puppet" is. Is that what someone is posting under an alias is called, or is it something else? It's a new term to me and I'm just wondering.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Those who were respectful and tactful are _still_ so. It's just that troublemakers too often descend upon yarny topics to disrupt. Since reporting misbehaviour no longer serves any purpose ...
> 
> I haven't given up on KP, yet.


Count me in! I'm here for the long hall. GO KP! Bye to the critics!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Kitchenergal said:


> I'm not sure what a "sock puppet" is. Is that what someone is posting under an alias is called, or is it something else? It's a new term to me and I'm just wondering.


Just read further and it's now clarified, but I'm just wondering where the term came from.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very well written.


----------



## old timer (Nov 25, 2016)

I for one am not willing to accept the demise of KP. It may be ill, but it certainly has not died. And it will not die as long as it contains so many talented, caring people. Nothing ever stays the same. Nothing!
None of you are the same as you were a year ago, nor who you will be a year from now. We have the capacity to grow strong again.
I have an aunt Elenore. She is crabby, judgmental, and seems to take joy in stirring up trouble. She is the master of woe and doom. She used make us mad, drive us to distraction. There were many times our focus of attention was totally on her obnoxious behavior, so that we forgot about the pleasure we had of coming together. One day in discussion about what was to be done about Aunt Elenore the question arose of how Uncle Ralph had managed to live with her for over forty years. It was noted that they often heard him whistling. The thought brought a smile to our faces. When asked why he whisled, he said " we all have our ways. We are both like teakettles. My Elenore lets off steam with hard words, I let off steam by whistling.. It is all about noise. Just noise" There was never any talk about throwing Aunt Elenore out of the family.
It is the same with KP. It is just noise. Why give those who want to take away our peace and joy, attention? Because that is really what they crave. Why not go about our business, tend to our knitting so to speak and whistle a happy tune with others of like mind. Why feed the flames of the Elenores in our knitting family. It only encourages letting off more steam.
As the seven dwarfs used to whistle:. Hi hoe, hi hoe it's off to knitting I go..... LOL.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

charlieandrus said:


> We still have to power to click the DELETE button and to avoid any of that. Responding to and complaining about nasty posts just makes those posters happy to get the attention. Yes, it's a shame some people feel the need to say awful things, but just ignore it and carry on.


I agree.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

old timer said:


> I for one am not willing to accept the demise of KP. It may be ill, but it certainly has not died. And it will not die as long as it contains so many talented, caring people. Nothing ever stays the same. Nothing!
> None of you are the same as you were a year ago, nor who you will be a year from now. We have the capacity to grow strong again.
> I have an aunt Elenore. She is crabby, judgmental, and seems to take joy in stirring up trouble. She is the master of woe and doom. She used make us mad, drive us to distraction. There were many times our focus of attention was totally on her obnoxious behavior, so that we forgot about the pleasure we had of coming together. One day in discussion about what was to be done about Aunt Elenore the question arose of how Uncle Ralph had managed to live with her for over forty years. It was noted that they often heard him whistling. The thought brought a smile to our faces. When asked why he whisled, he said " we all have our ways. We are both like teakettles. My Elenore lets off steam with hard words, I let off steam by whistling.. It is all about noise. Just noise" There was never any talk about throwing Aunt Elenore out of the family.
> It is the same with KP. It is just noise. Why give those who want to take away our peace and joy, attention? Because that is really what they crave. Why not go about our business, tend to our knitting so to speak and whistle a happy tune with others of like mind. Why feed the flames of the Elenores in our knitting family. It only encourages letting off more steam.
> As the seven dwarfs used to whistle:. Hi hoe, hi hoe it's off to knitting I go..... LOL.


Well said !!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

You have said it perfectly. KP is the only "social media" I am a part of. I don't do, and never have done, Facebook, Twitter, Snap Chat, Text etc. I don't own a cell phone, and never have. I rarely am able to leave the house. KP was for me, like a connection to some really nice people who had the same interests as I did. I've been here since 2011, and it is hard to see what has happened to this site. I am seldom here now. I watched the attic a month or so ago, for about a week, and was so disgusted that I felt dirty even reading it. I'm not a prude, but there are a few people that are just too vile and mean and hurtful to others, and IMO just should not be allowed to say the things they do. But, alas, they get away with it, and as long as they do, they will only get worse. I truly don't know how they sleep at night. Also, it looks as if the other topics are suffering too. Fewer pictures, and less knitting advice, many posts winding up in the wrong place, etc. I know people say that one should just ignore these things, but it was so much nicer before, when things were organized and people were (almost always) polite.
As others have said, I don't think that everyone understands what you are trying to say, but I think you are right on! You stated it all, and unfortunately, I mourn the KP that was once alive and well.


----------



## old timer (Nov 25, 2016)

If you know what is in the attic, why do you go there?


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

Very well written.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

old timer said:


> If you know what is in the attic, why do you go there?


If you read my post, I said that I went there for about a week, a month or so ago, because I was curious after reading what others were saying. I found out, and no longer choose to be part of it.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Charlotte80 said:


> I agree with you. I do miss a lot of members, but there istill a lot of beautiful work shown and we have new people joining all the time. There are still helpful people that are willing to share their knowledge. We just need to follow the rules that Administration set up back in January, 2011. After all they have mostly worked so far.


Well said.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I’m not ready to give up yet. No she’s not as she was, but I’m not the same as I was seven years ago. So here’s to getting through the rough spots and moving on.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

old timer said:


> I for one am not willing to accept the demise of KP. It may be ill, but it certainly has not died. And it will not die as long as it contains so many talented, caring people. Nothing ever stays the same. Nothing!
> None of you are the same as you were a year ago, nor who you will be a year from now. We have the capacity to grow strong again.
> I have an aunt Elenore. She is crabby, judgmental, and seems to take joy in stirring up trouble. She is the master of woe and doom. She used make us mad, drive us to distraction. There were many times our focus of attention was totally on her obnoxious behavior, so that we forgot about the pleasure we had of coming together. One day in discussion about what was to be done about Aunt Elenore the question arose of how Uncle Ralph had managed to live with her for over forty years. It was noted that they often heard him whistling. The thought brought a smile to our faces. When asked why he whisled, he said " we all have our ways. We are both like teakettles. My Elenore lets off steam with hard words, I let off steam by whistling.. It is all about noise. Just noise" There was never any talk about throwing Aunt Elenore out of the family.
> It is the same with KP. It is just noise. Why give those who want to take away our peace and joy, attention? Because that is really what they crave. Why not go about our business, tend to our knitting so to speak and whistle a happy tune with others of like mind. Why feed the flames of the Elenores in our knitting family. It only encourages letting off more steam.
> As the seven dwarfs used to whistle:. Hi hoe, hi hoe it's off to knitting I go..... LOL.


Thank you for sharing your Aunt Elenore and Uncle Ralph story. It made me smile and you may find me whistling more.
:sm01:


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

lil rayma said:


> You have said it perfectly. KP is the only "social media" I am a part of. I don't do, and never have done, Facebook, Twitter, Snap Chat, Text etc. I don't own a cell phone, and never have. I rarely am able to leave the house. KP was for me, like a connection to some really nice people who had the same interests as I did. I've been here since 2011, and it is hard to see what has happened to this site. I am seldom here now. I watched the attic a month or so ago, for about a week, and was so disgusted that I felt dirty even reading it. I'm not a prude, but there are a few people that are just too vile and mean and hurtful to others, and IMO just should not be allowed to say the things they do. But, alas, they get away with it, and as long as they do, they will only get worse. I truly don't know how they sleep at night. Also, it looks as if the other topics are suffering too. Fewer pictures, and less knitting advice, many posts winding up in the wrong place, etc. I know people say that one should just ignore these things, but it was so much nicer before, when things were organized and people were (almost always) polite.
> As others have said, I don't think that everyone understands what you are trying to say, but I think you are right on! You stated it all, and unfortunately, I mourn the KP that was once alive and well.


I also ventured into the Attic a while ago to see what all the fuss was about and I was both saddened and shocked by what I saw. It was obvious to me that some of the posters had serious psychological problems.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

I recently saw this bumper sticker: Why do people hide love and express hate so openly?


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I joined KP in Dec of 2012. I joined to learn more about knitting, so I could improve my skills, and to share what little I could offer. I did notice a few riffs popping up here and there indeed I myself was verbally assaulted for making a totally passive statement that someone else misconstrued and disagreed with. I blamed myself, I knew better as I know “opinions are like elbows, everyone has them but they only bend one way” So I became a lurker, sliding in each day to read and not participate. In May of 2017 another member put up a photo that was not mine but NOT their own project nor their own photo. It showed a project of intricate crafting, planning, attention to detail and obviously hours and hours of work. We all know photos can be very deceptive but this project was so unique it was truly one of a kind. But that posting, even by its very title, was not to teach/learn, the photo was posted for no other reason except to be a target for ridicule and vicious remarks. What upset me was how many others were all to willing to comply by hurling insults and derogatory remarks and how few/nobody seem to give heed to the creator. A creator that puts as much heart and soul into their work as everyone else. A creator who has the same emotions as we all do. In this imperfect world there is no excuse in bullying and I was so disappointed at that time I left this group. I choose to be where their is a more benevolent attitude toward the efforts and feelings of others. Today I decided to visit because at one time was there was much here that I did enjoy. However one of the first posts I find is this one. Now I am not so sure I am happy to be back.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

DorisAnn said:


> I joined KP in Dec of 2012. I joined to learn more about knitting, so I could improve my skills, and to share what little I could offer. I did notice a few riffs popping up here and there indeed I myself was verbally assaulted for making a totally passive statement that someone else misconstrued and disagreed with. I blamed myself, I knew better as I know "opinions are like elbows, everyone has them but they only bend one way" So I became a lurker, sliding in each day to read and not participate. In May of 2017 another member put up a photo that was not mine but NOT their own project nor their own photo. It showed a project of intricate crafting, planning, attention to detail and obviously hours and hours of work. We all know photos can be very deceptive but this project was so unique it was truly one of a kind. But that posting, even by its very title, was not to teach/learn, the photo was posted for no other reason except to be a target for ridicule and vicious remarks. What upset me was how many others were all to willing to comply by hurling insults and derogatory remarks and how few/nobody seem to give heed to the creator. A creator that puts as much heart and soul into their work as everyone else. A creator who has the same emotions as we all do. In this imperfect world there is no excuse in bullying and I was so disappointed at that time I left this group. I choose to be where their is a more benevolent attitude toward the efforts and feelings of others. Today I decided to visit because at one time was there was much here that I did enjoy. However one of the first posts I find is this one. Now I am not so sure I am happy to be back.


Doris , do stay. One of your shawl patterns was the very first shawl I ever crocheted. Since then I have made many and always get complimented.


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

I did not read the whole post ,I like KP and at my age have learned how to ignore.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Cyber Granny said:


> Doris , do stay. One of your shawl patterns was the very first shawl I ever crocheted. Since then I have made many and always get complimented.


Absolutely !!! 
Shawl! Crochet ! My ears picked up ! Two of my favourite words !


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

There are a few things I don't understand here... ok I have not been reading the forum very much the last year because I was too busy doing other things but still...

I read there is no admin anymore for the page, is this correct? How come? Why not a new person admin?

If there is no admin anymore, than who can shut down the forum and put it to rest?

Even though I have not been here very much over the last year, I would still like the forum to continue as it is a fantastic place to come when you need help in the knitting area! 

Good advice to all:
If unpolite people are the problem, then either block them personally or ask them to be blocked by the 'new' admin. If those people start anew, do it again! At some point of time they will stop...

Read only what you think will not upset you, life is too short to put your attention to stuff that upsets you!

Big hug to all!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you for telling me that. I love to share and I don't have a lot to offer but when someone tells me they have taken my simple offering and use it in a positive way it makes my heart smile. Sharing is caring.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah, those days of falling down rabbit holes, losing endless hours, gaining a wealth of information, improving skills, sharing in the camaraderie...all because of KP. It was special.

For me, the situation here is just another reminder to cherish the good while it is with you.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Everyone is welcome to download any of the patterns I post, all are free. Just follow the link to my blog. Perhaps you will see something you like.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> Sadly the change is a result of the anonymity of social media. People have the notion that, because we can't see them, they are free to say anything they want to anyone. I don't visit this site as often as I used to for that reason.
> 
> I was brought up to respect people and if I couldn't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


Amen! :sm24:


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Not coughing up blood yet. There are still many good threads from many good posters, as yet untrawled by the trolls. Not an easy site to administer unless you have lots of assistance, paid or volunteer. Skip the crap stuff when it is obvious and if it does sneak in where you don’t expect it, use the block feature, which is the ignore feature. Easy to ignore long known trolls, just don’t read or respond to their posts, no matter how tempting it might be to put your oar in. Trolls, however seem to be genetically lacking the ability to ignore those they have on ignore, stalking those they have on ignore. Their problem, not mine. When your chosen option is to be vile to other posters, you do not deserve space on any social site.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> Absolutely !!!
> Shawl! Crochet ! My ears picked up ! Two of my favourite words !


Look in Doris tag line, her link is there. She has beautiful shawls.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

DorisAnn said:


> Everyone is welcome to download any of the patterns I post, all are free. Just follow the link to my blog. Perhaps you will see something you like.


How generous ! Thank you

Could you post the link to your blog when you can please.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

DebHow78 said:


> She is referring to the lack of respect and civility shown here since the Forum changed hands. It used to be that political and controversial subject were in a certain place so people didn't even have to see them, now people post them all the time, all over the place. People are being rude and hateful, attacking others who believe differently than they do. It's driven a lot of people away.


Well said!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

DorisAnn said:


> Thank you for telling me that. I love to share and I don't have a lot to offer but when someone tells me they have taken my simple offering and use it in a positive way it makes my heart smile. Sharing is caring.


No, thank you for sharing your patterns for free. I do most of my work for charity.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


Definitely not the same!! Well said!!


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

LJPZ said:


> I'm rather new and can't compare the KP of today with what it was, but isn't this RIP premature? If there are troublemakers, can they be blocked from the KP site?


It's more that when someone posts something political, whether left or right, many respond very quickly not with a discussion of the issue but with jibes and petty personal attacks. Whatever our differences, it would be good to just listen to each other without getting personal.

If someone posts a photo of her/his knitting or crocheting that doesn't fit our personal tastes, we wouldn't dream of going on the attack.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Your experiences regarding KP are controlled by YOU.
> 
> YOU have the choice of ignoring controversial topics - by unsubscribing from those forums you don't like, and putting the nasty members on your Ignore list.
> 
> ...


I agree with you!


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been with KP for several years. I have learned so much here. It used to take me half the morning to read and absorb everything posted, now I can I can do it in half an hour. I miss the old KP. I no longer feel comfortable recommending this site to anyone, but hanging in for the good that is left. I would not miss SL's postings every day. They bring joy to my mornings.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Sad but true. I only scan the site now, some people are so hateful in their remarks. Things are not posted in the correct places- no one seems to be monitoring the site. it's just not a fun place anymore


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

LJPZ said:


> I'm rather new and can't compare the KP of today with what it was, but isn't this RIP premature? If there are troublemakers, can they be blocked from the KP site?


Yes, I believe it is all premature and a lot of drama. KP still has many knitting and crocheting posts. However, I do believe there are many here that like to cause controversy. My advice? Ignore the posts and/or the people who are here only to cause quarrels.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

AMEN. I miss the old KP. I need lots of knitting help and always looked forward to tips, pointers, answers, and wonderful pictures of projects. I must admit, after some of the nasty comments, I don't come here as often. 

I Miss You Too KP.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I only click on a few knitting related items and never see any of that. However, it seems as if there is a lot more non-knitting stuff than what used to be, so I only skim for a minute and leave. I do not find it as helpful as in the past. Seems cluttered with facebook-like personal stuff that is not related to the craft.


----------



## stchorz101 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think that is a little much.


----------



## Danny (Jan 20, 2013)

I remember when.Knitting Paradise was about knitting. Now crochet is chocking the posts and often has over half the content.


----------



## Danny (Jan 20, 2013)

I remember when.Knitting Paradise was about knitting. Now crochet is chocking the posts and often has over half the content.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

It looks like admin is active again, the Ostrich posted today.


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'll say as a reminder to what many others have said, just don't respond to negative remarks. It's quite easy, and then I find I go on with my day and never give them a second thought ever again. 
So I ask everyone to please stay! I enjoy it here so much with my morning coffee...


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Very clever. I do agree with much of it. But I've been here for a long time and refuse to give up on her yet, because that would mean giving up on the wonderful friends I have met through the years. KP has always been welcoming and friendly, and I always look forward to beginning my day with a hot cup of coffee and a romp through KP; seeing new projects, interesting tips, happy news of births, weddings, trips and prayer requests from what seemed like old friends. The rest of the world: politics, chaos, anger and division. But KP was a soothing chat with friends and catching up on their projects and families. Now it is with trepidation that I log on, because even though the friendships and "feel good" things are still here, there is also the same politics, chaos, anger and division that I endure everywhere else in a day-in-the-life. KP was a refuge from all that for just a small time before beginning my day. I don't know how people understood that a site called KNITTING PARADISE is a place for those sort of discussions. Knitting has always been a source of happy relaxation and comradeship between women. But I am not giving up on her yet! I will still begin my day with my coffee and my KP friends.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Bobglory, your message is perfect. Everything you say is well presented, appropriate and thought provoking.

I agree that KP is dying on its feet. I'm a long time member as you are and it's sad what's happening. Who knows why the Ostrich seems to have thrown in the towel but I live in hope he'll return and boot off several offenders and in particular one. 

This forum is not what it once was and I'm tired of feeling as if I'm wading through treacle searching for interesting topics and instead finding slanging matches. I don't participate as much as I used to as a result. If that sounds defeatist, so be it, I reiterate I'm tired of it.

I hope everybody understands your message on every level.


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes it has change, but I think it is just a temporary sign of the times. I will stay here and stay positive. 
"I don't do it to change the world, I do it so the world doesn't change me."


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> It looks like admin is active again, the Ostrich posted today.


His last post was on 27th February unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

There is a section for political commentary. Some posters don't do a very good job of selecting the section they want to post in so some of these comments end up in the main section.

Generally you can tell from the title and just skip them. Others you can figure out after reading a few phases that you are not going to enjoy it so just close it.

Some people are snarky in the responses to genuine questions. I wish those people would just go away or learn to play nice.

Most people enjoy and like to help others enjoy knitting and crocheting. We need these online forums. Gone are the days when our Mothers and Aunts and sweet neighbors knit and crocheted so online is often the only place we can get help 

Many request that when you have a question about a particular pattern, to name the pattern and/or post a link. Often seeing the row that is troubling you in context with the rest of the pattern can help us help you interpret what is meant


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Danny said:


> I remember when.Knitting Paradise was about knitting. Now crochet is chocking the posts and often has over half the content.


I take offence to your remark about crocheting, I knit , crochet and sew and have and will continue to post my pictures. I don't think admin meant this site to be just knitting. How would you feel if you only crocheted and a knitter passed that comment. Not fair.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> His last post was on 27th February unless I'm mistaken.


Apologies, I stand corrected , it was at the top of Newest Topics in bold, I didn't check the date.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

No post mortum needed. We read what we want and toss what we don't. Lots of knitting/crochet items every day and many lovely people. We are adults who love KP and know to ignore that which we do not want to read or participaate in. Nothing wrong with it, we love KP.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Apologies, I stand corrected , it was at the top of Newest Topics in bold, I didn't check the date.


No bother! I lived in hope for a moment. :sm17:


----------



## Retired in FL (Mar 23, 2018)

I am new to the site and appreciate the skills and talents of those knitters who take the time to post and or give website information. For those who seem to be nasty or something I do not see a positive purpose I close them and move on. The KP site must have been wonderful previously but honestly I find it as helpful and knowledgeable about knitting and crocheting which was the whole reason I joined. Thank you to the ones who teach me and make me a better knitter.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Danny said:


> I remember when.Knitting Paradise was about knitting. Now crochet is chocking the posts and often has over half the content.


Take a look at the top of this forum and you'll see the full title. 
*Knitting Paradise® - Knitting and Crochet Forum*


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

purdeygirl said:


> It looks like admin is active again, the Ostrich posted today.


No he didn't. Last post was Feb about redirect ads.

Edit: I see your followup post


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

diamondbelle said:


> Your experiences regarding KP are controlled by YOU.
> 
> YOU have the choice of ignoring controversial topics - by unsubscribing from those forums you don't like, and putting the nasty members on your Ignore list.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have posted this recent article from the Los Angeles Times before, explaining how Russian trolls are sowing discord through social media. I wish everyone would understand that responding to the discord is their plan to destroy us from within.
We are being manipulated.
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-social-media-russia-20180222-story.html


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Take a look at the top of this forum and you'll see the full title.
> *Knitting Paradise® - Knitting and Crochet Forum*


Thanks for that


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Cyber Granny said:


> Thanks for that


You're welcome. :sm02:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Netcan2 said:


> I have posted this recent article from the Los Angeles Times before, explaining how Russian trolls are sowing discord through social media. I wish everyone would understand that responding to the discord is their plan to destroy us from within.
> We are being manipulated.
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-social-media-russia-20180222-story.html


Sorry but the slow demise of KP started way way before the russians wanted to 'plant trolls on social media'.
KP trolls are home grown and have been on this site for many years...way before even the Mr Trump campaign was even thought about.
It has gone downhill fast here because there is no admin to squash the trolls like he did in the past. They know it too and play on that to the highest degree that they can.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Respectfully I say: This is stupid. You can't fix stupid. KP is alive and well.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

diamondbelle said:


> Your experiences regarding KP are controlled by YOU.
> 
> YOU have the choice of ignoring controversial topics - by unsubscribing from those forums you don't like, and putting the nasty members on your Ignore list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

Danny said:


> I remember when.Knitting Paradise was about knitting. Now crochet is chocking the posts and often has over half the content.


Shame on you. That's below the belt and uncalled for. Glad I don't have to count on you to be welcomed here. Thanks to all of you knitters that welcome us crocheters.

Under the tab: Knitting Digest

Note to crocheters: We cover both knitting and crochet on our website. The name Knitting Paradise is just a matter of history of how this website was started. These days, close to 50% of content on our forum is about crochet. So it doesn't matter if you primarily knit or crochet (or if you only crochet), you'll still find just as many patterns, tips, and tutorials that are relevant to your specific interests.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> It looks like admin is active again, the Ostrich posted today.


Edit.

As long as we keep posting, KP will not die. She is just a bit moribund.

Bob Glory should be our poet-laureate.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

diamondbelle said:


> Your experiences regarding KP are controlled by YOU.
> 
> YOU have the choice of ignoring controversial topics - by unsubscribing from those forums you don't like, and putting the nasty members on your Ignore list.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. I love KP and even though I may not post something everyday I do take time to read it. Sometimes life gets in the way but I dont intend to leave. Its easy to ignore the trouble makers.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

KP only does if "you" let it. Those of us who continue to support those who ask the questions KP will survive. When I was a child I was taught that " sticks and stones may break my ones, but names will never hurt me." 
As an adult (long time now) I can choose to ignore rude, ignorant, or even mean comments.
I see KP as living well in spite of those rude, ignorant, and even mean people because there are still some folks who choose to be kind, caring, and supportive . Which group of people will you be part of???


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

LJPZ said:


> Are there many troublemakers? If there are only a few hate filled "provocateurs," can't we just ignore their posts and continue reading what is written by the majority of nice people on KP? I like this forum, am glad I found it, and would miss it if it were disbanded.


Thats what we have been trying to tell people. Just ignore the trouble makers.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Such drama! I just read what interests me and move on.


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

I love KP and will continue to read it every morning as long as there is any item about knitting and crocheting. I have been helped tremendously since I've joined. I just skip those posts I don't want to read. You men and women have become welcome company that I greet each morning as I have my first cup of coffee. When I read a rude remark, I say a little prayer for that person and move on.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that her copyright expired in 2016?


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

To quote Monty Python and The Holy Grail, "But I'm not dead yet". 
Even toxic mold can be controlled with disinfectant. We all need to avoid the nasty posters and stop feeding their toxic mold. Eventually they will get bored and move on.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think that KP is dead. We all have a choice: read the posts that interest us and ignore the rest.

If KP is dead, then so many other online forums are, as well. I'm on a copyediting forum, and things can get quite testy there. I used to be on an indexing forum, and things got quite nasty there, as well. These things come and go, flow and ebb. Sometimes I think a full moon causes crazy messages to appear. Or maybe sun spots? Who knows?

Anyway, I've been on KP for years, I've met so many wonderful KPers in person, and I don't plan on leaving.

Hazel


----------



## TerryinCanada (Jul 17, 2012)

Todays KP was a winner. Lots of input on crafts and knitting. Nothing from sex obsessed tad naughty, no put downs from immature people. Hope it keeps up.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Netcan2 said:


> I have posted this recent article from the Los Angeles Times before, explaining how Russian trolls are sowing discord through social media. I wish everyone would understand that responding to the discord is their plan to destroy us from within.
> We are being manipulated.
> http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-social-media-russia-20180222-story.html


Well... isn't it easy to just point your finger to the enemy far away?
I don't think the US needs a Russian enemy at all, the country is split up in two anyway and that is not the fault of the Russians at all...

When I see Russian input on knitting and crocheting pages, they are always about gorgeously handmade traditional patterns, no need for Russians to come and brag about internal US politics...


----------



## azmaid (Feb 4, 2018)

If her profile says she’s new why are you debating that? No one is safe from others judgements!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

azmaid said:


> .........................No one is safe from others judgements!


Like your unfounded 'judgement' about Ice Yarns and people who use it?
What a laugh - have a good day.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ignore the nasties and move on.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

If KP is dead I must be one of the ghosts still haunting the site....and enjoying my stay....Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I am glad I found KP when I picked up my needles again after years of paying no attention to them. I enjoyed the company and expert knowledge people on this forum gave so freely. I learned so much and my love of knitting grew (along with my stash and needle collection) and I now have no fear of jumping into any complicated pattern. I used to post photos of my knitting and join in conversations, but I don't enjoy controversy and this site became overrun with it. Therefore I visit occasionally, check the topics and photos. I don't have much to say here nor interest in sharing photos of my work. There are people on the forum that I like to check on from time to time, whose sharings I really enjoyed. Other than that, this forum is almost history to me.


----------



## TerryinCanada (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree with you on this and further to my comments hopefully ignoring the trash and /or complaining about it will get through to some of the idiots who abuse the site. There are still some good people using it.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Personally, I don't know which is worse, the people who bait others by posting controversial things or those who just want the drama of telling us how shocked and horrified they are and that they are leaving. Just have some self confidence and handle your own business. Don't worry about everybody else's opinions.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I personally just delete or do not read nasty posts. meh if it bothers you just do not read it


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I ignore those subjects I have no interest in and fail to understand why everyone who complains about some of the posts don't do the same. It's not splitting the atom.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This obituary omits Knitting Pafadise's role in the suicide. IMHO



Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

more crafting...less drama LOL Let's get going, grab your needle(s) and work!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


Thank you very much for a wonderfully written eulogy for the way Paradise used to be. It has been really difficult at times to see the cancer of hate and discord slowly take the joy out of one of my favorite places.
Knitting Paradise has been a refuge for me over the years. Some of the kind and loving people here have shown true compassion and helped me through the horribly painful days and months following the deaths of my son and husband.
I truly appreciate your post.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

DebHow78 said:


> I am just explaining to her why the post was posted. I think you missed the point of that since you are addressing me and not the OP.
> 
> I think it's neither here nor there to say we don't need to read the posts. It's a pity so many people are filled with hate and division to post in the first place. I miss when people were respectful and tactful.


So do I.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

old timer said:


> If you know what is in the attic, why do you go there?


It's not just the attic that get's nasty.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

The rumors of my death are highly exaggerated. s/KP


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

lorraine 55 said:


> It's not just the attic that get's nasty.


The attic dwellers peddle their wares in any category they choose to...


----------



## jennystables (Apr 5, 2013)

But look at the anacrostic - not so nice.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Curmudgeon said:


> KP is alive & well. Changed? Yes, of course! Change is inevitable.


Change is inevitable,
except from a vending 
machine.
Just a little humour.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Things change and so has the KP forum.

Read what you like, block what you don't.

Sometime reading something you thought was not to your taste, can open your eyes to all kinds of new possibilities.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


Another brilliant post! :sm24:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Goodness, even within this post there is back biting  
I’m no longer reading . See you tomorrow for another great dose of KP. !


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Goodness, even within this post there is back biting  
I’m no longer reading . See you tomorrow for another great dose of KP. !


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

We make of it what we will. I still get so many helpful tips from the pros and the enlightened. I just hope Sybil will move on soon. I laughed the other day thinking I actually miss the arguments over copywriting ! Hehehe


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jennystables said:


> But look at the anacrostic - not so nice.


OMG!!! Someone whose eyes are wide open and who can SEE!!!! Bless you! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i will not let some stupid people and their mind set run me off. i have learned so much on here and met such great folks from all over the world, i say for them to start their own party and see who comes


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

SQM said:


> Edit.
> 
> As long as we keep posting, KP will not die. She is just a bit moribund.
> 
> Bob Glory should be our poet-laureate.


Aw, how sweet of you to say. Regretfully, that won't work because apparently, I'm stupid and can't be fixed. :sm23:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

no1girl said:


> when I first joined I would wake to 30 or 40 new subjects every day. Not it is one or two.........I am hanging on though!


I haven't looked at or received the daily digest. I am subscribed only to Main, and most days have over twenty new topics. Perhaps you might like to try just clicking on Newest Topics and then Show Unread Only? I actually put that link in my browser's favourites bar. One click and I see all that's new in Main. Another link in my favourites bar is Watched Topics - Unread Only. Another click to see what's been added to topics I'm watching.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kitchenergal said:


> I'm not sure what a "sock puppet" is. Is that what someone is posting under an alias is called, or is it something else? It's a new term to me and I'm just wondering.


Suggested reading: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockpuppet_(Internet)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Sock_puppetry


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

old timer said:


> I for one am not willing to accept the demise of KP. It may be ill, but it certainly has not died. And it will not die as long as it contains so many talented, caring people. Nothing ever stays the same. Nothing!
> None of you are the same as you were a year ago, nor who you will be a year from now. We have the capacity to grow strong again.
> I have an aunt Elenore. She is crabby, judgmental, and seems to take joy in stirring up trouble. She is the master of woe and doom. She used make us mad, drive us to distraction. There were many times our focus of attention was totally on her obnoxious behavior, so that we forgot about the pleasure we had of coming together. One day in discussion about what was to be done about Aunt Elenore the question arose of how Uncle Ralph had managed to live with her for over forty years. It was noted that they often heard him whistling. The thought brought a smile to our faces. When asked why he whisled, he said " we all have our ways. We are both like teakettles. My Elenore lets off steam with hard words, I let off steam by whistling.. It is all about noise. Just noise" There was never any talk about throwing Aunt Elenore out of the family.
> It is the same with KP. It is just noise. Why give those who want to take away our peace and joy, attention? Because that is really what they crave. Why not go about our business, tend to our knitting so to speak and whistle a happy tune with others of like mind. Why feed the flames of the Elenores in our knitting family. It only encourages letting off more steam.
> As the seven dwarfs used to whistle:. Hi hoe, hi hoe it's off to knitting I go..... LOL.


Thank you for the story about your aunt and uncle!!!


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

JennyG12 said:


> You are not new.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

old timer said:


> If you know what is in the attic, why do you go there?


Curiosity?


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Sad but true, may she rise from the ashes like a phoenix to be even better than before and not mourned but enjoyed for a 2nd lifetime!
Tonda USA :sm11:
That's My Story and I'm Sticking to It!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NanaFran said:


> I recently saw this bumper sticker: *Why do people hide love and express hate so openly?*


Great bumper sticker!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

amamac said:


> ... ask them to be blocked by the 'new' admin. ...


IF there is a "new admin", he/she's doing a piss-poor job of administration. 
Topics reported as being in the wrong section, remain and aren't moved as was done before mid-December.
Reports of inappropriate language get no reaction; they aren't deleted as they had been before mid-December.

It would seem that Admin has left the building. I hope it's because he has a new baby to care for, not because he's been locked up for some lawbreaking offence.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> The attic dwellers peddle their wares in any category they choose to...


Those from the solarium are worse. 3 in particular come to mind. They bully their way onto any topic, with nothing to say, just the posting of memes and emojis. When they do use words the only ones they seem to know are _ stupid, ignorant, bigot, uncomprehending, and uneducated._


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

I love KP and am not ready to abandon ship just yet. I don't give up that easily


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Suggested reading: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockpuppet_(Internet)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Sock_puppetry


and so I learned something new again thanks to this forum, even thanks to this post and, hence, thanks to the nasty people who were the cause of this post! 
HURRAY!

Every dark cloud has a silver lining... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

amamac said:


> and so I learned something new again thanks to this forum, even thanks to this post and, hence, thanks to the nasty people who were the cause of this post!
> HURRAY!
> 
> Every dark cloud has a silver lining... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


The cross-connections within each person's brain are ever changing, but when one adds the cross-connections between thousands of individual brains ... Magic happens! This is why I'm addicted to and love the internet!


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

This is an inappropriate post. If the admin is shutting the site down, then a simple notice is adequate. If it is a disgruntled user spreading more discontent, it is in bad taste.
There are always flamers and butt-heads everywhere you go on the internet. All you have to do is ignore them.
This is still the best site I have participated in, with the kindest and most knowledgeable people ever. I have never felt need to voice a complaint, even though I have been personally insulted once or twice. The "replacement" knitters site is unsatisfactory, bossy and smug, I have no need for a hive of queen bees.
If this site is closed down or abandoned I will grieve, but as long as it is here I am a strong supporter.
KP may be a little battered, but as long as people of good intent contribute to it, it will survive.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MoCoop said:


> ... The "replacement" knitters site ...


There's a replacement site? Have you a link to it? It might be fun to take a look-see.


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Curiosity?


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

trish2222 said:


> Bobglory, your message is perfect. Everything you say is well presented, appropriate and thought provoking.
> 
> I agree that KP is dying on its feet. I'm a long time member as you are and it's sad what's happening. Who knows why the Ostrich seems to have thrown in the towel but I live in hope he'll return and boot off several offenders and in particular one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Trish and Bobglory - you both sum it up well for me. When I first joined, there was a resident nuisance who was thankfully removed and KP became a quiet enjoyable place. Late last year admin disappeared and the pain in the neck returned with a vengeance and try as I might to avoid it, it just is there. I return once a week or so hoping to see that KP has been dosed with painkillers, but so far not.


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

Agreed, the site is about crafting, and helping others to achieve there goals.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> A well written eulogy. All points spot on. Thank you.
> 
> And the new sock puppets still continue. sigh.............


I agree. About two years ago, I had to stop knitting to rest my tingling hands, and I stopped reading KP. Now I'm back, and I'm sorry to say that I very quickly saw one of these rude posts that used to be consigned to "The Attic." I take it that supervision no longer exists. The viciousness was around when I first joined, many years ago. Political discussions turned personal. It was ugly. The best thing to do is ignore that kind of trash and try not to let it bother you. There are so many wonderful people on here. Stick with them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> I am just explaining to her why the post was posted. I think you missed the point of that since you are addressing me and not the OP.
> 
> I think it's neither here nor there to say we don't need to read the posts. It's a pity so many people are filled with hate and division to post in the first place. I miss when people were respectful and tactful.


I miss those days, too.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

diamondbelle said:


> Your experiences regarding KP are controlled by YOU.
> 
> YOU have the choice of ignoring controversial topics - by unsubscribing from those forums you don't like, and putting the nasty members on your Ignore list.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

MoCoop said:


> This is an inappropriate post. If the admin is shutting the site down, then a simple notice is adequate. If it is a disgruntled user spreading more discontent, it is in bad taste.
> There are always flamers and butt-heads everywhere you go on the internet. All you have to do is ignore them.
> This is still the best site I have participated in, with the kindest and most knowledgeable people ever. I have never felt need to voice a complaint, even though I have been personally insulted once or twice. The "replacement" knitters site is unsatisfactory, bossy and smug, I have no need for a hive of queen bees.
> If this site is closed down or abandoned I will grieve, but as long as it is here I am a strong supporter.
> KP may be a little battered, but as long as people of good intent contribute to it, it will survive.


"Inappropriate"? Not hardly. If you are at all familiar with bobglory and her posts, you then know she has a talent for all forms of writing-stories, poems, etc. People enjoy and welcome her verbal creations as much as her knitted ones.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

DorisAnn said:


> Everyone is welcome to download any of the patterns I post, all are free. Just follow the link to my blog. Perhaps you will see something you like.


That is so sweet of you! Thank you very much! Please stay on KP and just ignore the ones who are so miserable inside that they want to take over and control our wonderful forum. God bless you!


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

There's a popular crochet forum (that shall go unnamed) that changed hands a year? or so ago, when it changed hands, it turned all "social justice" ughhhh just keep it crochet! Why ruin it with PC statements, "Our Mission" bs - oh brother. They have a blog and it was full of Mindfulness nonsense, all sort of weird stuff that had absolutely nothing to do with crochet, but probably appealed to some Silicon Valley hardcore politico of leftist nature. No direct offense meant to leftists, my point is- I don't care if they're Rightists OR Leftists, either way is wrong to me- politics and "feelings" have no place in crafts sites and forums. I wish people would leave those things where they belong, on Facebook groups, public marches or the voting booth. Or your loved ones at home.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I miss those days, too.


Are you the lady I used to like?


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I think I only heard one person saying something. It doesn't bother me. If you start reading & you don't like it you don't have to read on. We are all different .When you work with people in general ,you have to know how to talk to them . You don't get bad. You just handle what is going on. If you can't reach a decision ,you say this is all i can do. If someone is really nasty ,then you have to say you can't write this. If they don't listen they have to leave the site.. We all have our own opinions . we are all different


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

Exactly! And its just not the Russians. Look Further East!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

John's old lady said:


> "Inappropriate"? Not hardly. If you are at all familiar with bobglory and her posts, you then know she has a talent for all forms of writing-stories, poems, etc. People enjoy and welcome her verbal creations as much as her knitted ones.


 :sm24:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Those from the solarium are worse. 3 in particular come to mind. They bully their way onto any topic, with nothing to say, just the posting of memes and emojis. When they do use words the only ones they seem to know are _ stupid, ignorant, bigot, uncomprehending, and uneducated._


Thank your for a sample of your wares. I rest my case. :sm24:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

donamite said:


> I'm new here. What are you talking about? It's still here.


I'd call this obituary a gross overstatement. Nothing in life stays exactly the same for very long unless we live in a cave with no visitors allowed.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> It is still questionable. But that is really here nor there. The point being nothing is being done to take care of the trash..


Um, by the time I was five years old, I was expected to take care of my own trash plus that of the rest of the family. I'm now 79 years old and have never given up on life in spite of that. I guess perspective is dependent upon how resourceful we choose to be.


----------



## Lamome (May 4, 2016)

Have you noticed that the message says "Amy Killed the Forum Bitch" if you take the 1st letter of each line. Not that this thread makes any sense to me. I'm not a frequent visitor but I've only ever experienced help and kindness whenever I've visited the site. Knitters becoming nutters ???


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

PhoneGal said:


> There's a popular crochet forum (that shall go unnamed) that changed hands a year? or so ago, when it changed hands, it turned all "social justice" ughhhh just keep it crochet! Why ruin it with PC statements, "Our Mission" bs - oh brother. They have a blog and it was full of Mindfulness nonsense, all sort of weird stuff that had absolutely nothing to do with crochet, but probably appealed to some Silicon Valley hardcore politico of leftist nature. No direct offense meant to leftists, my point is- I don't care if they're Rightists OR Leftists, either way is wrong to me- politics and "feelings" have no place in crafts sites and forums. I wish people would leave those things where they belong, on Facebook groups, public marches or the voting booth. Or your loved ones at home.


Silicon Valley resident here. Sorry, but when you single out a region/country/group of people for something you deem negative, how can that not be offensive? Many people consider mindfulness a good thing! I use it with my first graders and find it to be useful.
Clearly, the crochet forum you refer to is no longer your cup of tea, but again, others may enjoy it's new incarnation.
Lastly, whether KP or any other forum, it is very common for there to be threads about many things unrelated to the main topic of the forum and it works quite well IF you have active moderators/admin. The problem here is that we have none.
Love and kindness from Silicon Valley!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I like the poetry. I hope it is premature though.


Ditto. Hoping KP never goes away.


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

I admit the forum is different than when I first started reading it. I do not like all the political stuff being posted but like someone else said I just do not click into to the ones I don't want to read. I still find the knitting and crochet content something I enjoy reading and learning from. I also enjoy getting to know many members by their posts and feel like I am a part of their lives . I also love looking at the pictures to see the completed projects. So I won't be chased away by rude people and continue to enjoy the rest of KP


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

JennyG12 said:


> You are not new.


I would rate this response as an unintended as I don't think it matters in the context how new a person is or isn't to the forum.


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

are u serious?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Thank your for a sample of your wares. I rest my case. :sm24:


Sorry, not my choice of words, just a small example of GlenGirl's, Craftygal58, and Knittingthyme's favorite words.


----------



## Pepperthor (Jun 24, 2017)

Very well said. Trolls have taken over the site even insulting those wanting help in the Help section and not just expressing opinions in the General Chat section.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

What???


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There's a replacement site? Have you a link to it? It might be fun to take a look-see.


Agree, it might be fun to look at....but I have met too many incredible folks here on KP to leave. It is lovely feeling reading people's posts and sharing in their joys and accomplishments. Yes, sadly there are some posters that do make me angry but I take the position that unless I show anger back there is no fuel for the fire.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

rosemarie potts said:


> are u serious?


Is who serious? Unless you use the 'reply quote' feature, no one knows to whom you are replying, and I am guessing it's not to ALL the previous posts.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

GermaineL said:


> What???


What? As well. What are you trying to comment on?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

MoCoop said:


> This is an inappropriate post. If the admin is shutting the site down, then a simple notice is adequate. If it is a disgruntled user spreading more discontent, it is in bad taste.
> There are always flamers and butt-heads everywhere you go on the internet. All you have to do is ignore them.
> This is still the best site I have participated in, with the kindest and most knowledgeable people ever. I have never felt need to voice a complaint, even though I have been personally insulted once or twice. The "replacement" knitters site is unsatisfactory, bossy and smug, I have no need for a hive of queen bees.
> If this site is closed down or abandoned I will grieve, but as long as it is here I am a strong supporter.
> KP may be a little battered, but as long as people of good intent contribute to it, it will survive.


This is not an inappropriate post. It is by a very articulate member lamenting the negative changes that have happened to KP. Clearly you have not read the post carefully.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Cyber Granny said:


> I take offence to your remark about crocheting, I knit , crochet and sew and have and will continue to post my pictures. I don't think admin meant this site to be just knitting. How would you feel if you only crocheted and a knitter passed that comment. Not fair.


 :sm24: :sm24: I am a knitter. I know very little aout crocheting. I love seeing all the handmade projects knitted, crocheted, sewn, or others.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Take a look at the top of this forum and you'll see the full title.
> *Knitting Paradise® - Knitting and Crochet Forum*


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: !!!


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

I am not a long time member here, so I was not a witness to how it used to be. All I know is it's true, we can all just move forward and ignore those that should be ignored, and there are far, far more decent and respectful members here that garner fans and loyalty. The information and ideas are well worth the nuisances that flitter around like mosquitoes around us. Make note of the wonderful ones, and exhale as you delete the others. To decrease our worth to the level of those that obviously don't feel it in themselves, is beneath all of us.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Lamome said:


> Have you noticed that the message says "Amy Killed the Forum Bitch" if you take the 1st letter of each line. Not that this thread makes any sense to me. I'm not a frequent visitor but I've only ever experienced help and kindness whenever I've visited the site. Knitters becoming nutters ???


OMG! You're right.....


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just read most of the comments and do you know, it all sounds like the Retirement Village I am living in, a lot of the people are just like some of the comments, not good, that I have read here. Gosh, we only live once, I am 94, can't we just get on with what we joined here for---knitting and crocheting, not bitching. I love the forum, like reading what the nicer people write about and show there work. I haven't shown anything for quite a while as I am busy knitting for the soldiers in Afghanistan, hope I typed that word correctly and my rug crocheting has been put aside for awhile. Come on "girls" now behave properly and get on with your knitting and crocheting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

18931924 said:


> Just read most of the comments and do you know, it all sounds like the Retirement Village I am living in, a lot of the people are just like some of the comments, not good, that I have read here. Gosh, we only live once, I am 94, can't we just get on with what we joined here for---knitting and crocheting, not bitching. I love the forum, like reading what the nicer people write about and show there work. I haven't shown anything for quite a while as I am busy knitting for the soldiers in Afghanistan, hope I typed that word correctly and my rug crocheting has been put aside for awhile. Come on "girls" now behave properly and get on with your knitting and crocheting.


I applaud your spunk.

Oz is a spunky place.


----------



## LJPZ (Apr 12, 2017)

18931924 said:


> Just read most of the comments and do you know, it all sounds like the Retirement Village I am living in, a lot of the people are just like some of the comments, not good, that I have read here. Gosh, we only live once, I am 94, can't we just get on with what we joined here for---knitting and crocheting, not bitching. I love the forum, like reading what the nicer people write about and show there work. I haven't shown anything for quite a while as I am busy knitting for the soldiers in Afghanistan, hope I typed that word correctly and my rug crocheting has been put aside for awhile. Come on "girls" now behave properly and get on with your knitting and crocheting.


I like this lady. ????


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Your experiences regarding KP are controlled by YOU.
> 
> YOU have the choice of ignoring controversial topics - by unsubscribing from those forums you don't like, and putting the nasty members on your Ignore list.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your comments. I've been here since March, 2011. There were some poorly behaved people here then, too. The membership has grown tremendously since then but I'm not so sure the percentage of negative people has. I'm kind of surprised that so many are upset by changed circumstances to the point that they would leave. I can't remember any long stretch of time over my lifetime that many things haven't changed. I've always considered that a normal phenomenon and something that helps keep me engaged--always something new coming along. No one ever promised a literal paradise on earth; that expectation seems unrealistic to me. I think it's important to learn to deal with all kinds of experiences since none of us has control over what life brings our way. Don't we wish?! Neither condemnation nor running away will change it in my experience.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Artbarn said:


> This is not an inappropriate post. It is by a very articulate member lamenting the negative changes that have happened to KP. Clearly you have not read the post carefully.


I have read so many posts in kp trying to close this website down. At first reading this one, that is what I thought happened. I did read it thoroughly. I wouldn't have, except I was dismayed that the site was closed and confused that it was stated in this way. This site needs uplifting not dragging down.

This is nicely written and the sentiment is surely genuine, but it is really disrespectful to bury things while they are still alive.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

18931924 said:


> Just read most of the comments and do you know, it all sounds like the Retirement Village I am living in, a lot of the people are just like some of the comments, not good, that I have read here. Gosh, we only live once, I am 94, can't we just get on with what we joined here for---knitting and crocheting, not bitching. I love the forum, like reading what the nicer people write about and show there work. I haven't shown anything for quite a while as I am busy knitting for the soldiers in Afghanistan, hope I typed that word correctly and my rug crocheting has been put aside for awhile. Come on "girls" now behave properly and get on with your knitting and crocheting.


Well said.....thank you :sm01:


----------



## sophiat (Jul 2, 2011)

Where is the admin? Is there only one? Is she ill?

I joined in 2011 but work got in the way, will look where to send my 'intro', recently retired, yay!

Sophia in S.FL.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Curmudgeon said:


> KP is alive & well. Changed? Yes, of course! Change is inevitable.


Precisely!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I get a lot of satisfaction out of KP I do sometimes spend way to much time looking/reading through all the posts I have started to limit myself otherwise I don't get anything done....I would be sad to see the site go


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

what i a sock puppet? I never heard that expression before.


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

what is a sock puppet? I never heard that expression before.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello. KP will go on and on as long as there are good and respectful people posting. We can ignore the rants of those who post on this site ............. just because. KP has become a nice family and let's keep it that way.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ev Shore said:


> what is a sock puppet? I never heard that expression before.


_A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The term, a reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a sock, originally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an Internet community who spoke to, or about, themselves while pretending to be another person.[1]

The term now includes other misleading uses of online identities, such as those created to praise, defend or support a person or organization,[2] to manipulate public opinion,[3] or to circumvent a suspension or ban from a website. A significant difference between the use of a pseudonym[4] and the creation of a sockpuppet is that the sockpuppet poses as an independent third-party unaffiliated with the puppeteer. Sockpuppets are unwelcome in many online communities and may be blocked._

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockpuppet_(Internet)


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the definition. KP is getting so complicated.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

DorisAnn said:


> Thank you for telling me that. I love to share and I don't have a lot to offer but when someone tells me they have taken my simple offering and use it in a positive way it makes my heart smile. Sharing is caring.


Please stay and enjoy those of us just wanting to share and care about one another. :sm24: I love all the good about KP and stay away from what I'm not interested in. :sm13:


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

ladybuys said:


> Hello. KP will go on and on as long as there are good and respectful people posting. We can ignore the rants of those who post on this site ............. just because. KP has become a nice family and let's keep it that way. [/quote
> 
> Beautifully said, thank you. I love KP and I can get a little defensive about it, your way is better.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JackieS said:


> I am not a long time member here, ...


Since KP only went 'live' in late January of 2011 and you've been a member since that July, yes, you ARE a long time member here. There aren't many still here as long.
In fact, you are the 27,055th KPer to register. There are now 187,740. You're quite a senior member of KP!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dor said:


> ... If someone is really nasty ,then you have to say you can't write this. If they don't listen they have to leave the site.. ...


Umm ... Have you missed the fact that Admin is absent? Since mid-December? Admin _used to_ boot undesirable trolls off the site and block their returns. Since he's AWOL, what can the rest of us users DO? Suggesting the disruptive ones leave or behave serves no purpose. They do as they wish, because there's no authority figure to whip them into order!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At times a 'new person' who jumps into political discussions, indicates an 'old person' with a new user name. They try to make it look as though there are more of them than there are.



Lillyhooch said:


> I would rate this response as an unintended as I don't think it matters in the context how new a person is or isn't to the forum.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Well said.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MoCoop said:


> I have read so many posts in kp trying to close this website down. At first reading this one, that is what I thought happened. I did read it thoroughly. I wouldn't have, except I was dismayed that the site was closed and confused that it was stated in this way. This site needs uplifting not dragging down.
> 
> This is nicely written and the sentiment is surely genuine, but it is really disrespectful to bury things while they are still alive.


No number of posts can close down a website. Only people in authority - the owner, a government agency, etc. - can do that.

Anyone who leaves the forum of their own volition is free to do so.

No one is really burying the living thing; it's just KP's resident japster at work again. (I really envy her way with words! :sm04: )


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sophiat said:


> Where is the admin? Is there only one? Is she ill?
> 
> I joined in 2011 but work got in the way, will look where to send my 'intro', recently retired, yay!
> 
> Sophia in S.FL.


Congratulations on your retirement!!! I've been loving mine since 2002.

So far as anyone knows, there was only ever a single man running the show, actually more than one show. KPs sister sites are:
about politics: https://www.onepoliticalplaza.com/
about photography: https://www.uglyhedgehog.com/
He had a quilting forum, but sold it before I had ever known about it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ladybuys said:


> Hello. KP will go on and on as long as there are good and respectful people posting. We can ignore the rants of those who post on this site ............. just because. KP has become a nice family and let's keep it that way.


KP will only go on as long as its bills are paid by its owner. So far, so good, but the evident lack of an active administrator leaves many wondering.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


In case no one realized which post I was referring to in my last post, this is it. It is well said.
So many of us from "way back then" are appalled at what has happened.


----------



## sophiat (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you!!
I thought I would have more time to play with all my toys, but no, still busy doing other things, or maybe it's because I am slow, lol


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


You Chit Chat assholes are the ones making Knitting Paradise suck by continually posting spam in the Knitting Forum. Stay out.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

^^And, case in point!^^


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

6catsplus1 said:


> ^^And case in point!^^


I have to agree with you. The heart of the topic sailed right over her head. Regretfully, in that she's not alone.
Don't you love it when they prove your point? Hard to believe I know, but I have been called worse. :sm23:
It's a good thing I am amiable (today at least). If I wasn't that one would be making a guest appearance on ignore.
Only time will tell if my heartfelt (though admittedly cheeky) topic is premature or prophetic.
To all those who took the time to thoughtfully post, I thank you.


----------



## sophiat (Jul 2, 2011)

how rude


----------



## 49er (Sep 20, 2014)

Life is short. Knit furiously!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

49er said:


> Life is short. Knit furiously!


Welcome 49er!!! Good to hear from you, and knitting furiously is what I excel at, as proven by my usually too-tight tension. :sm17:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Altice said:


> You Chit Chat assholes are the ones making Knitting Paradise suck by continually posting spam in the Knitting Forum. Stay out.


Umm ...

This topic is in Main, not General Chit-Chat.

Have you ever looked up the *meaning* of SPAM? https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/spam By that definition, a single post on a forum cannot be classed as 'spam'.

Who died and crowned you? You haven't the ability/authority to order anyone to do anything on KP.

Interesting results when one googles 'Altice': https://www.google.com/search?q=Altice&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Maybe Altice just needs a nap.
It happens.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

6catsplus1 said:


> Maybe Altice just needs a nap.
> It happens.


Or a keeper.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

I think that is very silly.
Nothing is perfect. Maybe nothing is ever quite as good as we would like it to be.
But I look forward every day to Knitting Paradise. I find so many great patterns. I love seeing the pictures - not just of knitted and crocheted items, but also of flowers and pets and sunsets and other countries where I will probably never get to visit. 
I love keeping up with Bundyanne.
I'm glad to have Knitting Paradise. It makes me happy.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

LJPZ said:


> I'm rather new and can't compare the KP of today with what it was, but isn't this RIP premature? If there are troublemakers, can they be blocked from the KP site?


Probably not but no one has to read them if they don't want to. Any single person can block any person they chose to from posting on any topic they start. I think some people just enjoy complaining. If there was no controversy, they would create some and then complain about it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Altice said:


> You Chit Chat assholes are the ones making Knitting Paradise suck by continually posting spam in the Knitting Forum. Stay out.


Who died and left you in charge?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

It isn’t KP that has died, it is civility and manners.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> It isn't KP that has died, it is civility and manners.


If this is the case, KP reflects the coarsening of America in the last few years.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Or a keeper.


Or a straight jacket.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

DebHow78 said:


> Someone posted a release they found online about the site being sold. They had been investagating and found it. It was posted about 5-6 mos ago. That's where I got my info from.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

You have had 48 posts in only 2 days ??? Wow that is a lot



donamite said:


> Oh, that was before I got here. I've seen a lot of catty stuff on here in just the 2 days I've been around. Some of the women on here are not very nice at all.
> 
> Looking forward to reading more knitting posts and getting away from the political side of it.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> You have had 48 posts in only 2 days ??? Wow that is a lot


Because it is a sock puppet.


----------



## Ohscarlett (Feb 6, 2015)

Please tell me this is just satire and not really the closing! :sm13:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> I have to agree with you. The heart of the topic sailed right over her head. Regretfully, in that she's not alone.
> Don't you love it when they prove your point? Hard to believe I know, but I have been called worse. :sm23:
> It's a good thing I am amiable (today at least). If I wasn't that one would be making a guest appearance on ignore.
> Only time will tell if my heartfelt (though admittedly cheeky) topic is premature or prophetic.
> To all those who took the time to thoughtfully post, I thank you.


I agree - if it wasn't for your posts, I think things would be very boring!!! :sm24:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I must not be amiable today as she did just make my Ignore list.

quote=Bobglory]I have to agree with you. The heart of the topic sailed right over her head. Regretfully, in that she's not alone.
Don't you love it when they prove your point? Hard to believe I know, but I have been called worse. :sm23:
It's a good thing I am amiable (today at least). If I wasn't that one would be making a guest appearance on ignore.
Only time will tell if my heartfelt (though admittedly cheeky) topic is premature or prophetic.
To all those who took the time to thoughtfully post, I thank you.[/quote]


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> It isn't KP that has died, it is civility and manners.


There have always been the uncouth, just as there have always been the poor.

Perhaps we notice it more now, because it's so overwhelmingly prevalent on the daily newcasts?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ohscarlett said:


> Please tell me this is just satire and not really the closing! :sm13:


When such things as online forums go belly-up, there is no more forum on which to question. Therefore, since you and I are still seeing it, it's not really closing - not as far as any of its users know.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I have to agree with you. The heart of the topic sailed right over her head. Regretfully, in that she's not alone.
> Don't you love it when they prove your point? Hard to believe I know, but I have been called worse. :sm23:
> It's a good thing I am amiable (today at least). If I wasn't that one would be making a guest appearance on ignore.
> Only time will tell if my heartfelt (though admittedly cheeky) topic is premature or prophetic.
> To all those who took the time to thoughtfully post, I thank you.





Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ...
> 
> This topic is in Main, not General Chit-Chat.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

Cyber Granny said:


> Because it is a sock puppet.


So, why have some you changed your avatar to reflect a sock puppet?


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Danny said:


> I remember when.Knitting Paradise was about knitting. Now crochet is chocking the posts and often has over half the content.


And your point ?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Cyber Granny said:


> Or a straight jacket.


Or both!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

weimfam said:


> Very clever. I do agree with much of it. But I've been here for a long time and refuse to give up on her yet, because that would mean giving up on the wonderful friends I have met through the years. KP has always been welcoming and friendly, and I always look forward to beginning my day with a hot cup of coffee and a romp through KP; seeing new projects, interesting tips, happy news of births, weddings, trips and prayer requests from what seemed like old friends. The rest of the world: politics, chaos, anger and division. But KP was a soothing chat with friends and catching up on their projects and families. Now it is with trepidation that I log on, because even though the friendships and "feel good" things are still here, there is also the same politics, chaos, anger and division that I endure everywhere else in a day-in-the-life. KP was a refuge from all that for just a small time before beginning my day. I don't know how people understood that a site called KNITTING PARADISE is a place for those sort of discussions. Knitting has always been a source of happy relaxation and comradeship between women. But I am not giving up on her yet! I will still begin my day with my coffee and my KP friends.


As will I. I love all the knitting crochet and other craft along with friendliness. Well said weinfam. 
:sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

bluemoon knitter said:


> Yes it has change, but I think it is just a temporary sign of the times. I will stay here and stay positive.
> "I don't do it to change the world, I do it so the world doesn't change me."


 :sm24:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Danny said:


> I remember when.Knitting Paradise was about knitting. Now crochet is chocking the posts and often has over half the content.


It is terrible, isn't it. How dare someone post about crochet on a forum titled "Knitting Paradise - Knitting and *Crochet* Forum"! When will this madness end?


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Altice said:


> You Chit Chat assholes are the ones making Knitting Paradise suck by continually posting spam in the Knitting Forum. Stay out.


How wonderful, we now have a whole new category of posters here-the CCA's. Shall we form a club?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> How wonderful, we now have a whole new category of posters here-the CCA's. Shall we form a club?


Oh yes! It will give certain folks here something new to talk about. I mean the subject of Biddies has to be getting old.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

^^The CCAs!! Hahaha!^^ I like it.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Reports of her death are greatly exaggerated, LOL. But I hear you about the incivility.


Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


----------



## tashaj (May 28, 2016)

It is sad, I open my kp every day to see what is new, what I can learn from and what I can contribute to. I enjoy this site and would hate to see it go.
Granted I don’t like the hateness that has creeped into kp, we have enough of that in our world around us. There is a place to vent in kp and all I ask is that those who want to “vent” do so in that area not in the Upcoming Events or the Main Section, let that be for those of us that joined kp to explore our talent, learn from it and from others and help others when needed.

Thank you


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Oh yes! It will give certain folks here something new to talk about. I mean the subject of Biddies has to be getting old.


I don't know. Think of the many words that could be attributed to CCA. They _might_ be even more complimentary. Hard to believe I know. :sm23:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Since Admin has changed his role on this forum, I have to admit to still being amazed by the sheer numbers of ADULTS who don't display much or any self-discipline in the absence of a parent figure. I knew there were some, of course, but I was not expecting floodgates to open. A sociologist/behaviorist could write a stunning paper after observing the behaviors on this forum for awhile. I admit to having actively explored the dark side here before regaining some perspective. I have to say I did not find it fulfilling. Do some find it addicting I wonder?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Look in the mirror, Everyone.



BBatten17 said:


> It is terrible, isn't it. How dare someone post about crochet on a forum titled "Knitting Paradise - Knitting and *Crochet* Forum"! When will this madness end?


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

And the beat goes on


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I don't know. Think of the many words that could be attributed to CCA. They _might_ be even more complimentary. Hard to believe I know. :sm23:


Crafting Communicating Adults


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> Since Admin has changed his role on this forum, I have to admit to still being amazed by the sheer numbers of ADULTS who don't display much or any self-discipline in the absence of a parent figure. I knew there were some, of course, but I was not expecting floodgates to open. A sociologist/behaviorist could write a stunning paper after observing the behaviors on this forum for awhile. I admit to having actively explored the dark side here before regaining some perspective. I have to say I did not find it fulfilling. Do some find it addicting I wonder?


I think it's the anonymity which gives them the freedom to be rude, crude and socially unacceptable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Momto8 said:


> So, why have some of you changed your avatar to reflect a sock puppet?


For fun and in reaction to someone who suggested that several of us were one and the same individual. I kinda like mine, so haven't bothered to change it again. Others have reverted to their original avatars or are using new ones. It's a personal choice.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> It is terrible, isn't it. How dare someone post about crochet on a forum titled "Knitting Paradise - Knitting and *Crochet* Forum"! When will this madness end?


. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For fun and in reaction to someone who suggested that several of us were one and the same individual. I kinda like mine, so haven't bothered to change it again. Others have reverted to their original avatars or are using new ones. It's a personal choice.


So sorry. My last avatar passed away. :sm16:


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

I say just give it a break already! If you don't like the comments, you can skip over them. If you don't like the forum, you can join another one. I like KP and the members are so helpful! This forum has gotten me through a very rough time in my life. There is no need to be sarcastic or try to demean the members.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

suepro said:


> I say just give it a break already! If you don't like the comments, you can skip over them. If you don't like the forum, you can join another one. I like KP and the members are so helpful! This forum has gotten me through a very rough time in my life. There is no need to be sarcastic or try to demean the members.


Each person who uses this forum gets what they are looking for from it. If they are looking for sarcasm, they're sure to find it. If they're looking for someone demeaning another or a group, they're sure to find it. If they're looking for help with a stubborn pattern, they're sure to find it. If they're just looking to connect with another person, they're sure to find connections aplenty!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

diamondbelle said:


> Your experiences regarding KP are controlled by YOU.
> 
> YOU have the choice of ignoring controversial topics - by unsubscribing from those forums you don't like, and putting the nasty members on your Ignore list.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome reply...thank you!!


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For fun and in reaction to someone who suggested that several of us were one and the same individual. I kinda like mine, so haven't bothered to change it again. Others have reverted to their original avatars or are using new ones. It's a personal choice.


I'm mystified that anyone thinks you are a sock puppet!!


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

Yes, knitting paradise was an excellent forum when I joined. I miss all of the blankets, sweaters, socks, toys, booties to name a few. I hope that knitting paradise can shake off all of the haters and bullies.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

49er said:


> Life is short. Knit furiously!


 :sm24:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

19 pages!!! Has to be a record! Why? KP is not going anywhere! Hang in there...we have been thru worse times....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

6catsplus1 said:


> I'm mystified that anyone thinks you are a sock puppet!!


That someone made a list of several KPers and stated that all, including me, were one and the same operating under multiple sockpuppet accounts just to pester her. :sm06:

So, we sought out sock-puppet images to use as avatars. I couldn't find one I liked, but a buddy did, and I still like it. :sm15:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That someone made a list of several KPers and stated that all, including me, were one and the same operating under multiple sockpuppet accounts just to pester her. :sm06:
> 
> So, we sought out sock-puppet images to use as avatars. I couldn't find one I liked, but a buddy did, and I still like it. :sm15:


I've been wondering a long time how that came to be. Thanks.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LizR said:


> I think it's the anonymity which gives them the freedom to be rude, crude and socially unacceptable.


Yes, I'm sure that's a large part of it, but the threat of Admin "inviting" the overly rude, crude, and socially unacceptable to leave the forum carried weight, too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Yes, I'm sure that's a large part of it, but the threat of Admin "inviting" the overly rude, crude, and socially unacceptable to leave the forum carried weight, too.


'Inviting'?? As I understood it, he just locked them out in mid-paragraph. He used to boot off the frequent reincarnations too. Who ever dreamed we'd be wishing him back to his old efficiency?!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> 'Inviting'?? As I understood it, he just locked them out in mid-paragraph. He used to boot off the frequent reincarnations too. Who ever dreamed we'd be wishing him back to his old efficiency?!


You're right, of course. I was never really bothered by Admin one way or the other; I read the rules and stayed out of his hair, my usual mode of dealing with authority when we aren't at any particular odds. Usually I just keep a low profile and MMOB where any admin is involved.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My only interaction with Admin when we had an active one was to click report on some of the meanest and nastiest posts to support friends who were being attacked.


SAMkewel said:


> You're right, of course. I was never really bothered by Admin one way or the other; I read the rules and stayed out of his hair, my usual mode of dealing with authority when we aren't at any particular odds. Usually I just keep a low profile and MMOB where any admin is involved.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

what is the attic? I have been a member a long time but haven't been on much. How do you get to the attic?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SandyC said:


> what is the attic? I have been a member a long time but haven't been on much. How do you get to the attic?


Be careful what you wish for! Off colour language is frequently used. Insults are too often slung. Despite that, there are some vibrant conversations.
The Attic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-24-1.html


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> 'Inviting'?? As I understood it, he just locked them out in mid-paragraph. He used to boot off the frequent reincarnations too. Who ever dreamed we'd be wishing him back to his old efficiency?!


Ahhh...those were the days! ????


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There have always been the uncouth, just as there have always been the poor.
> 
> Perhaps we notice it more now, because it's so overwhelmingly prevalent on the daily newcasts?


I think there ARE more, due to the anonymenity of the internet. When you had some connection with those you disagreed with, even if it was only as coworkers or living in the same small town, there were constraints through the other social interactions you had. Or knowing that you were going to be thrown together in numerous social/work situations.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That someone made a list of several KPers and stated that all, including me, were one and the same operating under multiple sockpuppet accounts just to pester her. :sm06:
> 
> So, we sought out sock-puppet images to use as avatars. I couldn't find one I liked, but a buddy did, and I still like it. :sm15:


I confess I did wonder what the sudden sight of puppets was about. 
I also sometimes wonder if the same troll voices that pop up regularly are not in fact a single person. The sentence structures and vocabulary are just too similar. Hmmmm


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

6catsplus1 said:


> I confess I did wonder what the sudden sight of puppets was about.
> I also sometimes wonder if the same troll voices that pop up regularly are not in fact a single person. The sentence structures and vocabulary are just too similar. Hmmmm


Gee, you're just figuring that out? GlenGirl and Amyknits one in the same, although AK has been banned from the site. Curious? Read some of AK's final posts. Unfortunately most of the worst ones were removed.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That someone made a list of several KPers and stated that all, including me, were one and the same operating under multiple sockpuppet accounts just to pester her. :sm06:
> 
> So, we sought out sock-puppet images to use as avatars. I couldn't find one I liked, but a buddy did, and I still like it. :sm15:


I think it's adorable


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

cindye6556 said:


> Gee, you're just figuring that out? GlenGirl and Amyknits one in the same, although AK has been banned from the site. Curious? Read some of AK's final posts. Unfortunately most of the worst ones were removed.


Indeed, I can be a little slow on the uptake! It seems to me sherryc & mambrose3 sound a little too alike for coincidence. But then, all trolls do tend to sound the same.....
(I forgot about a new iteration called dolomite, or something close to that.)


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

6catsplus1 said:


> Indeed, I can be a little slow on the uptake! It seems to me sherryc & mambrose3 sound a little too alike for coincidence. But then, all trolls do tend to sound the same.....


No my dear GG/AK in a class by herself. SherryC & mambrose3, well IMO the jury's still out on that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

6catsplus1 said:


> Indeed, I can be a little slow on the uptake! It seems to me sherryc & mambrose3 sound a little too alike for coincidence. But then, *all trolls do tend to sound the same*.....


Especially when they are all singing from the same song-book, have such evidently limited vocabularies, lean towards communication by emoji or meme instead of cogent discussion, etc.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Everything seems to be nothing more than cheap and meaningless personal attacks. 
What’s the point?? I can’t possibly hold them in any lower regard, so why keep beating a dead horse? :sm22:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

6catsplus1 said:


> Everything seems to be nothing more than cheap and meaningless personal attacks.
> What's the point?? I can't possibly hold them in any lower regard, so why keep beating a dead horse? :sm22:


IMO to make themselves look smart, intelligent, and perfect in all ways. Some people's only joy in life is belittling, bullying and mocking others. GG seems to be queen of that here on KP.

I've been told I'm a dumb cow, a condensing bitch ( no, that's not a typo!), uneducated, and your basic moron.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Especially when they are all singing from the same song-book, have such evidently limited vocabularies, lean towards communication by emoji or meme instead of cogent discussion, etc.


I really like your description. Perhaps someone could teach them to be as concise when they (think they) have something to say.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

6catsplus1 said:


> Everything seems to be nothing more than cheap and meaningless personal attacks.
> What's the point?? I can't possibly hold them in any lower regard, so why keep beating a dead horse? :sm22:


It's all to get attention, even negative attention gets them going. Who knows why. It's a special brand of mental illness coupled with a very sick type of jealousy. I think even the horse died of boredom. :sm17:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SandyC said:


> what is the attic? I have been a member a long time but haven't been on much. How do you get to the attic?


Go to Home Page. List all Sections. Look for the Attic and click on it. Use it the same as other sections.

I don't know why they make such a mystery of it. It does tend to be left-leaning. The Solarium section leans right. Read or ignore at your choice.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> It's all to get attention, even negative attention gets them going. Who knows why. It's a special brand of mental illness coupled with a very sick type of jealousy. *I think even the horse died of boredom*. :sm17:


If she hasn't it ain't for lack of trying on our part.
You ignore her, but she finds topics you've posted on, copies and pastes your remarks in topics she starts, all in an attempt to garner attention. You respond to a direct question she poses, but she twists those answers as well. Its most assuredly a case of damned if you do, damned if you don't.

She can swear to not being AK all she wants, but I truly believe GG is AK, and she spent her time away gathering info from here on forum about those she feels "wronged" her as AK, and now uses it in an attempt to get the attention she not only has to have to survive, but in an attempt to shame or embarrass people.

Well I have news for her, yes I brag about her calling me a "dumb cow", because I just consider the source, and find it funny. Those that know me know I'm neither dumb, or stupid just as those that know me know I can be a bitch at times, but then I consider the source of the " condensing bitch" remark (KT). For someone that claims to be smarter than your average bear, and run a blog her use of the English language, and spell check sucks.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> If she hasn't it ain't for lack of trying on our part.
> You ignore her, but she finds topics you've posted on, copies and pastes your remarks in topics she starts, all in an attempt to garner attention. You respond to a direct question she poses, but she twists those answers as well. Its most assuredly a case of damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> 
> She can swear to not being AK all she wants, but I truly believe GG is AK, and she spent her time away gathering info from here on forum about those she feels "wronged" her as AK, and now uses it in an attempt to get the attention she not only has to have to survive, but in an attempt to shame or embarrass people.
> ...


Hmmm. I wonder how much time she spends testing the IQ's of cows (not enough, she's here).


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Hmmm. I wonder how much time she spends testing the IQ's of cows (not enough, she's here).


No clue, but at least my cows never fell into or out of a porta potty, has enough sense to come in out of a storm, and no soil where they sleep.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

cindye6556 said:


> IMO to make themselves look smart, intelligent, and perfect in all ways. Some people's only joy in life is belittling, bullying and mocking others. GG seems to be queen of that here on KP.
> 
> I've been told I'm a dumb cow, a condensing bitch ( no, that's not a typo!), uneducated, and your basic moron.


A baffling conundrum. I think sherryc/mambrose gives AK/GG a bit of a run for the money. I'm seeing all that vitriol on another thread right now. Sadly, there's something morbidly fascinating about it all...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

6catsplus1 said:


> A baffling conundrum. I think sherryc/mambrose gives AK/GG a bit of a run for the money. I'm seeing all that vitriol on another thread right now. Sadly, there's something morbidly fascinating about it all...


Yes, there is something fascinating about it all, and would make a great paper for a psych major.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Oh, the times we live in....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> No clue, but at least my cows never fell into or out of a porta potty, has enough sense to come in out of a storm, and no soil where they sleep.


It was the same was the horses we once had, and the cats and dogs lifelong.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

6catsplus1 said:


> A baffling conundrum. I think sherryc/mambrose gives AK/GG a bit of a run for the money. I'm seeing all that vitriol on another thread right now. Sadly, there's *something morbidly fascinating about it all*...


Like watching an impending train-wreck? You can see it's going to happen; there's absolutely _nothing_ you can do about it; so you just sit back and watch. In the case of a _real_ train-wreck, you'd pull out your smart phone and record the wreck. In the case of this forum and its current lack of administration, every word they type will remain visible - exposing their insanity to anyone who cares to look.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Quite right, quite right.


----------



## albacu (Jun 25, 2012)

Hope you all have a lovely day doing your crafts whatever it is x


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Hmmm. I wonder how much time she spends testing the IQ's of cows (not enough, she's here).


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

albacu said:


> Hope you all have a lovely day doing your crafts whatever it is x


Yes, I've got a great knitting project on the go; it'll be for the fall. It's the Iba Cardigan - really cozy.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/iba

I'm knitting it in Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool in the colour "Oak Tweed".
http://www.lionbrand.com/fishermens-wool-yarn.html

*Getting back to knitting....*


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Oooh. That does look comfy cozy!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


Does this mean that Knitting Paradise will no longer be for us to enjoy and get help? If it is I hope whoever started this infection is satisfied. There is a few that will not let others enjoy things and learn new things. I've gotten a lot of help from this site. I really liked all the patterns they had created and the help they gave to us. So sorry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rene said:


> Does this mean that Knitting Paradise will no longer be for us to enjoy and get help? If it is I hope whoever started this infection is satisfied. There is a few that will not let others enjoy things and learn new things. I've gotten a lot of help from this site. I really liked all the patterns they had created and the help they gave to us. So sorry.


So long as the owner(s) of KP continue to pay for the use of the servers, KP will go on.

Until Admin returns to work as before Christmas, the trolls will continue to invade and attack.

I'll be here until the last light is turned off.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Amen to the original poster--I agree completely with the observation and how harmful some people can be for their own selfish purposes.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> I am just explaining to her why the post was posted. I think you missed the point of that since you are addressing me and not the OP.
> 
> I think it's neither here nor there to say we don't need to read the posts. It's a pity so many people are filled with hate and division to post in the first place. I miss when people were respectful and tactful.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Ditto.


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

The crafts will survive, so will kindness and civility.


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

The crafts will survive, so will kindness and civility.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gerrity1 said:


> The crafts will survive, so will kindness and civility.


I guess both are cyclical.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

DebHow78 said:


> Someone posted a release they found online about the site being sold. They had been investagating and found it. It was posted about 5-6 mos ago. That's where I got my info from.


"Someone"...who is someone? No one!!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


Me thinks you should get out of the wine cellar! SO dramatic and so not true..all rubbish and may be upsetting to some. Not me! KP is alive and well.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Go back to the original post of this topic and read the first letter of each line, you'll find that each paragraph spells a word/name. It's a hidden message blaming Amy for the downfall of this forum. 
How no one was able to figure this out, is stupefying.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> Not since November 2017 - was the last time Admin did any type of cleaning. No, message is not premature.


Not true! He is still watching over us. Just can't get thru all the needless complaints.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

donamite said:


> I'm new here. What are you talking about? It's still here.


Ignore it, please. We are still doing fine and survive all the foolishness. I have been here since the beginning and I just skip over what isn't worth my time to read. She must be trying out for a dramatic part in a play!!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Knitting Paradise, May She Rest In Peace
> 
> A once beloved knitting forum was laid to rest today after a bravely battling a deadly infection.
> Many will lovingly remember Knitting Paradise, some of whom were there for her humble beginnings.
> ...


Get out of the wine cellar. You have had enough!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Unless the owner decides to shut it down, I don't think there is anything to worry about. You don't see topics of you are not subscribed to a section. The Attic and a few other sections are where the worst offenders hang out, but you'll occasionally see a few topics in General Chit Chat.
> 
> Just like in real life, you can avoid people you don't want to be around.


Amen to that!!!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> Not true! He is still watching over us. Just can't get thru all the needless complaints.


Seeing that you have revived a topic that has been dormant for 7 months ....
Not true! He admitted he was gone for a long time. Go back and read his messages.

It seems you want to argue. Is that the reason you put air into a few dormant topics?


----------

